# 9 Green BTA's removal



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I have had a green BTA for a number of years but in the last year (maybe 18 months) this thing has split and re-split a number of times and now I have 9 of the things along with a pink BTA that has just gotten bigger and looks amazing.

The issue I have is that these 9 green BTA's are now about 3-5 inches across each and I only have a 30 gallon DT so they are taking over.

I have tried massaging the foot for 30-40 minutes on one of them a couple of months ago, but all this achieved was the ba$%ard splitting again overnight making the problem worse!

I have 9 of these suckers now and want rid of at least 8 of them at least (Probably all of them!)

HELP!!!
How can I get these suckers out so I can sell them??? What's the magic touch that I need??


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Ice  


But you should take the rock out first. Massage the foot with some ice! I have done it in the tank, but you need to move fast. Don't leave the ice on for too long, or it will freeze the flesh, and harm it.

Does that get me a discount!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

J_T said:


> Ice
> 
> But you should take the rock out first. Massage the foot with some ice! I have done it in the tank, but you need to move fast. Don't leave the ice on for too long, or it will freeze the flesh, and harm it.
> 
> ...


I am going to give the ice a go at one near the top of the tank to see what happens. Is it a quick process or still a 20-25 minute back braking chore??

I can't remove the rock. I have an amazing back to my tank that is flat eco rock but it is siliconed there so it ain't going nowhere.

If it works, you can have a discount, but I live way north of the city

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

I've had luck using something like a pipette or turkey baster and somewhat aggressively, keep jetting water underneath its foot, it may take a bit of time unless done properly so it doesn't keep grabbing back on. Also careful not to suck in any water near the bta because if you get the tentacles they will pop very easily. good luck
Jay


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

poobar said:


> I am going to give the ice a go at one near the top of the tank to see what happens. Is it a quick process or still a 20-25 minute back braking chore??
> 
> I can't remove the rock. I have an amazing back to my tank that is flat eco rock but it is siliconed there so it ain't going nowhere.
> 
> ...


Once the edge of the foot lets go, you can "peel" it off.

Hmmm, how far north... LOL. Time to look it up on mapquest!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I suggest you find out what is wrong in your tank. They split when in wrong environment

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

sig said:


> I suggest you find out what is wrong in your tank. They split when in wrong environment


Not entirely true. They also split like mad when fed well in good conditions. Without a pic of them or some tank parameters which is the reason is impossible to determine.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

sig said:


> I suggest you find out what is wrong in your tank. They split when in wrong environment


This is what I thought initially but everything else in the tank is doing really well and the pink BTA just keeps growing.

All params at 0 and a 150w MH

I will post a pic.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Pic attached, you can see one on the back wall just above the pink BTA and another about a third up on the right next to the glass and a smaller one just underneath this.

This picture is a few months old now so there are a few more now


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

poobar said:


> Pic attached, you can see one on the back wall just above the pink BTA and another about a third up on the right next to the glass and a smaller one just underneath this.
> 
> This picture is a few months old now so there are a few more now


try to contact Karen Anemones. probably she will able to help

http://www.karensroseanemones.net/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just found few opinions:

Anemones tend to split for two reasons: they are happy, or they are stressed and dividing in half doubles their genes' chances of survival

BTA's split routinely for two reasons IME.

1. Less than ideal water parameters, thus a method of self preservation. It is common to see one split shortly after introduction to a tank secondary to the stress of acclimation.

2. Sufficent feedings, or even too much food.

Asexual reproduction happen regularly in aquarium. It takes place by lateral fission or budding. This means that the Anemone splits itself into two different anemones. Only two of the 10 species that are natural hosts to anemonefishes can reproduce asexually : Entacmaea quadricolor and Heteractis magnifica.

Splitting is often related to stress or feeding habits. Water changes and major changes in
chemistry can cause them to split. My Anemones split quite often in my 150 gallon reef tank. I bought the first one 3 years ago and I now have close to 20 of them. I feed them shrimp daily and change 20% of the water every month

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

poobar said:


> Pic attached, you can see one on the back wall just above the pink BTA and another about a third up on the right next to the glass and a smaller one just underneath this.
> 
> This picture is a few months old now so there are a few more now


Wow, you have aptaisa as big as your anenomes!


----------

